# East River-Sunday



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Around 3pm I decided to load the Yak and head over to the East River, loaded the poles and grabbed my cast net. Got to the ramp and in one throw of the cast net....loaded up on Menhaden they are THICK right now. Cut a couple of em for bait and threw the rest back. Headed upriver under the bridge and paddled for about 10 min. then I cast 2 rods out with corks and set up a drift... within minutes bam fish on. I LOVE using light tackle. After a nice little fight I have a gar at the side of the boat, man those things have teeth, they are so prehitoric looking. Drifted a little longer and yep gar #2 is released. Decided to swap out for a smaller hook cause I kept getting little nibbles, immediately hooked up with a little white trout. After this I wanted just to paddle and enjoy the late afternoon so I put the rods away and paddled up the river, there are so many eagles up here its just awesome. I saw one swoop down and skim the water with his talons for about 10 yds and then wham he got a mullet and flew off, it was definetly a Nat'l Geo moment. I paddled up to the Island and went around it and turned back downstrem, I had hoped to see the resident gator that lives there but he wasn't home. Paddled back downstream and the mullet were jumping like crazy they were everywhere, I'm pretty sure they are spawning they are fat with roe. As I rounded one bend I was right up next to bank and I saw something just under the water it looked like a fish but it was huge so i figured it was just a fish shaped log, I got a little closer and I am almost sure I saw my first sturgeon. I'm not 100% but it was definately a fish about 3-4 ft long. I'm relatively certain it wasn't a catfish, if it was it was nice one either way it was cool to see. Overall an awesome late afternoon I love using the kayak it so different than the fishing from the Grady. I think I will go back tomorrow if anyone wants to join me, the weather and the water temp are perfect for paddling right now. I love paradise


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a nice relaxing afternoon to me,i used to love to yak years ago.I guess i am gonna have to get me another one so i can get in on some of these expeditions.Thanks for the report.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

good report

i might have to go over to the ramp to get some of those menhaden


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *true-king (10/8/2007)*
> 
> i might have to go over to the ramp to get some of those menhaden


well, i ended up going over there this afternoon, got about 300!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

True-King, that was me loading my kayak up today, while you were unloading your net. For everyone else he got all those menhaden in ONE cast of the net....the river is loaded with them right now. Will post my Kayak trip at halftime


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, that sounds like a pleasent yak trip. East river is beautiful.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had my sights on gulk yakking, but it sounds tempting to try the East River as a nice getaway close to my house.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing out of a yak... and just yaking andsight seeing is awesome! It's a different world sittingabout 8inches above the water. To me... it doesn't get any better!!!


----------

